# Hell on Wheels - new on AMC



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

After watching Walking Dead this Sunday, stick around for the new series Hell On Wheels premiering then. Here's a quote from AMC's website about it :

“Hell on Wheels” – a contemporary western about post-Civil War America that focuses on a Confederate soldier who sets out to exact revenge on the Union soldiers who have killed his wife.

I watched a trailer for it and it looks to be pretty good...


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya, AMC has been pushing this show really hard it seems. But that's ok, it look like a great show and I will definitely be trying this out! Looks real good.

Just wondering if anyone involved with _Deadwood_ is involved with this, man that was a great show!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't get me started on Deadwood! Grr.....


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonder if we will get a Talking Wheel's after show.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

There are several short "extras" about the show available for download via DirecTV VOD. I downloaded them to the DVR yesterday, but haven't watched 'em yet - may wait until after watching the 1st episode.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I am looking forward to this show based on AMC's description (_*emphasis*_ added):


> Hell on Wheels tells the epic story of post-Civil War America, focusing on a Confederate soldier who sets out to exact revenge on the Union soldiers who have killed his wife. His journey takes him west to Hell on Wheels, a dangerous, raucous, lawless melting pot of a town that travels with and services the construction of the first transcontinental railroad, an engineering feat unprecedented for its time. _*The series documents the railroad's engineering and construction as well as institutionalized greed and corruption, the immigrant experience, and the plight of newly emancipated African-Americans during Reconstruction. Hell on Wheels chronicles this potent turning point in our nation's history and how uncivilized the business of civilization can be.*_


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

AMC has not disappointed yet. I will stick my toe in.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

So did anyone watch this last night? I recorded it, but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i watch it this morning ,i had it dvr. i like it and watch next week.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It got 4.4 million, second highest AMC premiere ever. I also have it on my HD. From the trailer it looks kinda cool--vaguely Deadwoodish.


----------



## Touchdown (Oct 6, 2011)

Love this show. I'm addicted.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

As good if not better than I expected.


----------



## EKrimmer (Mar 21, 2008)

Enjoyed it. Very promising.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lotsa showings of the pilot this weekend. Set up the series. 

Thanks!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

First episode was great, i will definitely be returning next week.
Looks like AMC has my Sunday evening on lockdown lol.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's every bit as good as I expected and more! Its premier showing got great ratings, 2.4 demo 4.4 million. I hope it continues at somewhere near that level.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, very good show, it's a keeper for a series pass


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

They certainly went off in a few different directions with the pilot.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

AMC may tick a lot of us off with all their ads and editing that is done with the movies they play, but they keep coming up with new, fresh shows like Hell on Wheels. I loved it!!

I gave it a high priority series link...


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Better than I expected (and I already had fairly high hopes).


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

We watched the pilot last night and both enjoyed it very much. Once again I find myself in disagreement with Matt Roush of TV Guide. :lol: One thing I didn't like was


Spoiler



they killed off Ted Levine's character a bit quick. He was a bit of a nasty but we like Levine.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

lparsons21 said:


> AMC may tick a lot of us off with all their ads and editing that is done with the movies they play,


I haven't watched anything on AMC since they started running commercials how ever many years ago. No intention of starting now either.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I haven't watched anything on AMC since they started running commercials how ever many years ago. No intention of starting now either.


I can understand the objection to commercials in movies. However, their commercials on series are no worse than other non-premium broadcast and cable networks and, for the most part, their series efforts have been quality shows.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Goes back to the other argument about missions and intent of channels and how so many have abandoned them It's AMC, American MOVIE Classics. Nothing there about series episodes, original or not.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

The only problem I had with it was waiting for Colm Meaney to say "End Program" and walk out of the holodeck. :lol:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I haven't watched anything on AMC since they started running commercials how ever many years ago. No intention of starting now either.


Then you've been missing out on some superb original programming. Your loss.

I don't watch movies on AMC, actually not much on any channels except for the premium, no ad movie channels.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

HOW is pretty good. No Deadwood of course, but watchable.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How is the show visually and acoustically? I need to make room on my & will buy the amazon streaming version if needed. Is it big on PQ & AQ?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> How is the show visually and acoustically? I need to make room on my & will buy the amazon streaming version if needed. Is it big on PQ & AQ?


The PQ is as good as it ever gets on AMC and the AQ is OK, but nothing to write home about, imo. But on the Amazon or iTunes version that could be a different story. Try an episode and then come back and tell us!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> The PQ is as good as it ever gets on AMC and the AQ is OK, but nothing to write home about, imo. But on the Amazon or iTunes version that could be a different story. Try an episode and then come back and tell us!


I kinda meant is it's PQ a key part like some shows. Now, my mind's blank on good PQ shows. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I kinda meant is it's PQ a key part like some shows. Now, my mind's blank on good PQ shows. :lol:


You'd not want to watch it on an iPhone! It's got some big picture shots, good scenery.

An aside: Almost every shot when there's work being done on the road bed, guys are swing pick axes and sledges on a completed bit of track! This is not the only show that does it, but, c'mon!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I never actually noticed that!


----------

